# Members business`s



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@Lorian

Is it possible for members to post up their business and link to any website they own for a fee ?

i would happily pay to advertise our business however im not after banners just a simple section where users of uk-m can use other members services .


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ewen said:


> @Lorian
> 
> Is it possible for members to post up their business and link to any website they own for a fee ?
> 
> i would happily pay to advertise our business however im not after banners just a simple section where users of uk-m can use other members services .


It will be soon. We're in the process of revising the tariffs at moment.

One of the things we're introducing is a 'Commercial Signature' option which will allow existing members to promote their business for a small fee. The only condition will be that it cannot be in competition with any of the main supplement advertisers. The cost will include a sig banner/link and listing in the UK-M Business Directory.

We're also about to start trialling a system where people can just purchase a small number of banner impressions to test how effective it is rather than having to commit to a full blown sponsorship package.

We'll be offering it by the end of the year.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lorian said:


> It will be soon. We're in the process of revising the tariffs at moment.
> 
> One of the things we're introducing is a 'Commercial Signature' option which will allow existing members to promote their business for a small fee. The only condition will be that it cannot be in competition with any of the main supplement advertisers. The cost will include a sig banner/link and listing in the UK-M Business Directory.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> :thumbup1:


What business mate?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

zack amin said:


> What business mate?


Security for VIPs I bet :lol:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

resten said:


> Security for VIPs I bet :lol:


Looking at his profile it will be @rse photography.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> What business mate?


http://thebridalshowrooms.co.uk/index.php?

been running around 2 years now however i took over nearly 1 year ago now , next step is a shop on the highstreet but overheads are a joke however you get footfall from highstreet locations , another couple years maybe and will get a shop im just not exactly front of house type for this line of business :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

resten said:


> Security for VIPs I bet :lol:


Like footballers and such? Or political figures? I've always wondered about private security with over sees ambassadors


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> http://thebridalshowrooms.co.uk/index.php?
> 
> been running around 2 years now however i took over nearly 1 year ago now , next step is a shop on the highstreet but overheads are a joke however you get footfall from highstreet locations , another couple years maybe and will get a shop im just not exactly front of house type for this line of business :lol:


Seriously, the image on the home page looks like something out of a horror film


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> http://thebridalshowrooms.co.uk/index.php?
> 
> been running around 2 years now however i took over nearly 1 year ago now , next step is a shop on the highstreet but overheads are a joke however you get footfall from highstreet locations , another couple years maybe and will get a shop im just not exactly front of house type for this line of business :lol:


Just looked at your site, it is excellent.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Seriously, the image on the home page looks like something out of a horror film


yeah i know i did have n image slider but it slows the site down , we did have a photoshoot just havent got round to updating the pictures .


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

resten said:


> Seriously, the image on the home page looks like something out of a horror film


I disagree, it gives that gothic look that many find appealing.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah i know i did have n image slider but it slows the site down , we did have a photoshoot just havent got round to updating the pictures .


Prestashop admin->modules->top horizontal menu->configure

Then remove the sub categories from beneath "home" - no need to have them repeated as a drop down when you hover over home and then in the horizontal menu as well.

Could probably also remove the currency selector as £ is the only option anyway.

Your "our stores" functionality from the footer menu is redundant - you have no shops listed and it brings up a map for the USA.

It'd also look nice if you changed the favicon to your own logo instead of the default prestashop one which looks sh1te



Blinkey said:


> I disagree, it gives that gothic look that many find appealing.


Ewen seems to agree with me (fancy that!!)


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

resten said:


> Security for VIPs I bet :lol:


Wouldn't get much work then, how many v.i.p's on here do you know


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Prestashop admin->modules->top horizontal menu->configure
> 
> Then remove the sub categories from beneath "home" - no need to have them repeated as a drop down when you hover over home and then in the horizontal menu as well.
> 
> ...


i still think your a nice guy 

only just switched to presta as we were on 1&1 and before that moonfruit of all things .

busy in life currently with moving but once settled i can tweak things .

i built this without any knowledge of how to build a site and not done too bad so far but then geeks like you can see the faults straight off


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Wouldn't get much work then, how many v.i.p's on here do you know


i live 10 mins from maidstone tv studios so advertising security on here is pointless however even drug dealers hire [email protected] like me


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> i still think your a nice guy
> 
> only just switched to presta as we were on 1&1 and before that moonfruit of all things .
> 
> ...


Good call to switch.

Presta is the best of the free options IMO. It's so widely used that searching "prestashop how to x" usually brings up the answers to anything.

I've run ecommerce sites for 9 years now, things like what I mentioned stand out to me. All very easy to fix though once you learn prestashop.

Good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Good call to switch.
> 
> Presta is the best of the free options IMO. It's so widely used that searching "prestashop how to x" usually brings up the answers to anything.
> 
> ...


cheers .

im on presta forum it does help but for someone like me it can be info overload hence the fcuk ups and things not being as professional as i`d like but getting there .


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

@resten and @ewen get a room lol

Cant believe you too are having a civilized convo! Kiss and make up you b1tches lollllllll


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> cheers .
> 
> im on presta forum it does help but for someone like me it can be info overload hence the fcuk ups and things not being as professional as i`d like but getting there .


Genuinely give me a shout if you're struggling. I seem to have a knack for googling the right stuff


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> Genuinely give me a shout if you're struggling. I seem to have a knack for googling the right stuff


thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> thanks :thumbup1:


You're a cvnt :thumbup1: (getting too loved up in here)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

resten said:


> You're a cvnt :thumbup1: (getting too loved up in here)


despite what you might think dan ive never had a problem with you i just speak my mind , i think you are a decent chap just really annoying and you dont even mean it or know it .

having said that at times i`d happily slap the fcuk out of you but i would shake your hand and buy you a pint after


----------

